# Apple Airport Extreme Port Mapping



## Timmy123 (Oct 22, 2005)

I have an Apple Airport Extreme Wireless router, upgraded with firmware vers. 5.5.1. The problem is that I can't map more than 20 ports! Does anyone know a way to map more than 20 ports, or is the router simply not designed  for that? 
Another problem is that you have to map each port seperately. I can't map a range of ports, which is quite annoying when you have to set up large ranges of ports, although Apple has seen to it that I can never map more tha 20 ports at the same time.  

It seems like a real blooper from Apple this one.... all other routers can do these things...

All help is appreciated


----------



## bobw (Oct 22, 2005)

This is one of the draw backs for Apple's Airports.


----------



## Timmy123 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, I know a lot of people have the same problem. 

But does anyone know if there is any solution to this problem?


----------



## bobw (Oct 23, 2005)

Use a different router


----------

